# Small Dust collection Set up question



## klowwn (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in the process of setting up a small dust collector set up top. Due to space limitations I too am using a shop vac with a Dust Deputy on a 5gal bucket. I want to connect it to a couple of different tools (bandsaw, miter saw, and table saw) and to also have a small hood by my lathe to catch dust when sanding a turning. Each tool will have a blast gate or something of that sort.

The shop vac hoses are 2-1/2" and the Dust Deputy can accept 2-1/4 or 2-1/2" hoses. I need to make a run to the miter saw that goes up 6ft from DD to ceiling, runs along the ceiling about 9ft, then drops to miter saw about 4ft. The local home centers/bix box stores only stock standard 2" or 3" rigid pvc plumbing pipe. 

So my question is: is it okay to run 2" pvc and adapt to the 2-1/2" ports on the DD and bandsaw saw, blast gates, etc or is it better to buy the more costly 2-1/2" X 25' flexible dust hose that places like Rockler or Woodcraft, etc sells? Which will provide better suction - reducing slightly to 2" smooth rigid pvc pipe or staying with the 2-1/2" coiled flexible hose that has ridges inside the hose due to the coil structure?

Also, if anyone has pictures of their set up with 2" pvc or the 2-1/2" coiled hose or has other input on setting up a small system like this it would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks
Ricc Havens
[email protected]


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not so sure that a shop vac will have enough power to keep enough air moving threw that much pipe. I think you'll be better off moving and attaching the vac hose to each machine rather than havering permanent lines. 

A rule of thumb for DC lines is to keep it as big as possible for as long as possible. You shouldn't attach larger diameter lines than the dust collector or DD has to begin with. And after you down size you shouldn't return to the larger
Line size. 

If you go to a plumbing warehouse they will have 2 1/2" pipe. HD should too. I know mine does.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I run a big ShopVac with plaster bags for DC when I'm carving abalone shell or slate for inlays on wood carvings. Plastic milk jug collector horn on the drill press, the stone is spinning in the cutout end of the jug. Great set-up, *** clean.

BUT

The SV does not have the CFM to cope with the air volume & dust load from the table saw.


----------

